# My Quick Corpsing Method



## Nasnandos (3 mo ago)

I did not document every step of the process, but here are the basics. Press N Seal goes on fast since it sticks to itself. First wrap the limbs of your skeleton in a single layer, wrapping completely around to it overlap onto itself. Then hit it with a heat gun or hair dryer to shrink the Press N Seal all around the bones. Heat it longer in places to melt and burn holes in the skin.

Then repeat for the hands, feet, torso, hips, and head. If you have time, wrap and shrink extra layers around the joints, hips, and chest. This is to thicken the joints, cover up the metal screws, and add wider patches of skin across the ribs and pelvis. I wanted one to look almost mummified, so I added several layers to that one.

I planned on using the existing red LED eyes in the skeletons, so I filled the sockets with cotton balls to diffuse the LED light.

These first 2 photos are after wrapping with Press N Seal. The second two are after shrinking and melting holes with a heat gun.


----------



## Nasnandos (3 mo ago)

Next I took some beige acrylic paint, diluted it in water and made a quick wash over all the plastic. This was just to tone down the white Press N Seal look a bit, but I skipped this step with two of the skeletons as it was not necessary. It all depends on how dark you want the corpse to look, but the red clay dirt I used did 90% of the coloring.

When that was dry I took matte clear spray paint and sprayed a small area with a thick coat, then sprinkled fine dirt over it. The idea is to spray the clear on thick so the dirt sticks to the paint. I would do small areas at a time, so the paint would still be wet when I dusted the dirt over it. I kind of went in layers, making several passes over certain areas where I wanted the grave dirt to look caked on for that freshly dug-out-of-the-grave look.

The finer the dirt, the better. We have a lot of red clay soil, so I swept up some dirt to use from bald patches in my yard. I had some that was as fine as flour, and some heavier grains. The fine dusty dirt is what covers most of the skeleton in a fine layer and tints the overall color. I sort of mixed it up a bit, with heavier grains in certain places. I even caked on some sand and fullers earth in spots. I also mixed dirt and fireplace ash together to get a gray/brown color.

When the whole thing was evenly coated with dirt, I shook off the excess and sprayed on several layers of matte clear. This seals on the dirt and weather proofs it. Later I used gloss clear to makes some places of the skin have a bit more sheen than others, and made the teeth shiny.


----------



## Nasnandos (3 mo ago)

These are definitely not works of art or anything, but this method works great for quick corpsing, looks good in daylight, and looks great at night. I could do a whole skeleton in 90 minutes to 2 hours with a heat gun. It will take longer with a hair dryer.

Obviously you can add as much detail as you like, if you have time. Such as adding bits of hair from a wig. Or using Great Stuff spray foam to add some guts into the chest cavity, abdomen, and pelvis, then do the Press N Seal+dirt treatment over it.


----------



## MR. Macabre 13 (8 mo ago)

Hopefully next year.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

They turned out great bro! They look really dusty and old now


----------

